# Portugeuse sweet bread three ways...



## welshrarebit (Nov 15, 2014)

I had some char siu in the freezer from a previous smoke and I thought I'd make some char siu baos using sweet breed!

While I was at it is make some sweet bread hamburger buns and a sweet loaf for French toast in the morning...














image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 15, 2014


















image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow that all looks yummy.  You got my breadmaking wheels turning WRB!  Thanks for a great start to the day.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 15, 2014)

I love Portugeuse sweet bread and yours looks amazing! It makes awesome French toast too. Great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 15, 2014)

The char siu baos were really good. Next time more meat, more sauce and no ginger.

My daughter wanted a spam and egg sandwich for breakfast:













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 15, 2014






The secret recipe for this bread is posted on dirtsailor's thread. For the char siu stuffing I diced up a couple of the fattier pieces I had and sautéed them with ginger, scallions and oyster sauce. Next time no ginger. I think hoisin sauce would probably be better than oyster sauce but I had an open oyster sauce and my hoisin isn't opened yet.













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 18, 2014)

Are you sure you didn't just run over to the Greenwell Store and buy those? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Tasty! I know the Sweet bread french toast is a popular item in our household! I like the looks of the char siu baos


----------



## welshrarebit (Nov 20, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Are you sure you didn't just run over to the Greenwell Store and buy those? :ROTF
> 
> Looks Tasty! I know the Sweet bread french toast is a popular item in our household! I like the looks of the char siu baos



Home made...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ever make any Lilikoi Butter to go with the Portuguese Sweet Rolls?


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 2, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ever make any Lilikoi Butter to go with the Portuguese Sweet Rolls?



Not a big fan of lilikoi! The wife and kids like it... The kids know where all of the vines are here. I'm more of a guava or poha type of guy!

I think I have three or four types growing on my property! Unfortunately the cows like it as well...

The kids favorite is banana poka which is very similar to lilikoi.


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 2, 2014)

Passion fruit vine...


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 2, 2014)

Some kind of passion fruit...







The commercial variety is purple when ripe. This one is yellow.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah the project I worked on up above Kona had the same vines you have running a good distance down the driveway.


----------

